# Withcall tunnel, Lincolnshire, May 2018



## The Wombat (May 19, 2018)

*It’s been a while since I last visited my mate in Nowheresville, Lincolnshire, so it was good to get out on a roadtrip on my own and see some stuff in in this often overlooked corner of the country. 
I last visited this tunnel over 5 years ago, but it was sealed tight then - and judging by the lack of reports, has been sealed for some time. The tunnel is suffering some water ingress.
Due to the geography of the county, there aren’t many derelict railway tunnels in Lincolnshire (I can only think of three.) Back in 2013, I visited the nearby shorter High street / Benniworth tunnel. 
https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/ma...th-tunnel-lincs-feb13.html?highlight=withcall
Today was worth the scramble down steep embankments, brambles & barbed wire to tick this elusive tunnel of the list; before heading out for some rewarding beer gardens.*

_Withcall tunnel was started in 1852, and construction was beset with problems. Bad weather, a strike, a washout and a death were among the problems. The tunnel was built with a gradient; No airshaft, causing ventilation problems, and no refuges, 
The first goods train passed through in 1874, with the last in 1956. The chances of the line re-opening are doubtful._






















found this interesting building nearby; but was disapointingly not accessible 








took these shots of the other portal a few years back 




​
thanks for looking


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 20, 2018)

Considering its had a history of flooding the tunnel looks in not bad condition. But that house, now that's a mystery. A nice bay window, maybe a play area for children made with logs. A little bridge over the ford. A view of the rolling hills. But could you poke your camera against one of the windows, just for a peek.


----------



## smiler (May 20, 2018)

The tunnel shots are good and the little cottage is intriguing,


----------



## HughieD (May 20, 2018)

Really enjoyed that set. And yes...that little cottage looks really interesting


----------



## No-One (Jun 9, 2018)

Have to say cottage could be very interesting .


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 20, 2018)

Many thanks everyone


----------

